# Sweden! Norway! Finland! Denmark! -- The Scandinavia Thread!



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Post your pictures now!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

and.. malin akerman


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Random o.o


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh, and...
[spoiler=Welcome to Scandinavia ]
..where the elves aren't friendly (and slightly campy).









[/spoiler]


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Dane posting in thread.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Fennoscandi reporting in


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Halløjsa, fister løgsovs!
Kan du så poste mere på dansk!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dat Fjord:










8)


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ja vi elsker dette landet!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

had to be done...


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Ah Scandinavia... Europe's penis. :lol

(no finland?)


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Norway's own Rachel Nordtømme...yep.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

moloko said:


> Ah Scandinavia... Europe's penis. :lol
> 
> (no finland?)


We are the ball sack of Scandinavian peninsula.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

An ancient goth , clearly not scandenavian :


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Beowulf , challenged by a dane , obviously Beowulf according to artists' impression was anything but European:


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Clarification: Beowulf is infact Bear-wolf , and is an obvious reference to scythians of eastern Europe who wore a bear skin to combat instead of armor , like of which you've seen in the movie 13th warrior which is half true , half fiction but mostly true


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

moloko said:


> Ah Scandinavia... Europe's penis. :lol
> 
> (no finland?)


Typically Scandinavia refers only to Denmark, Sweden and Norway. Then there are the Nordic countries which are Scandinavia + Finland and Iceland (plus territories.) Then there is the Scandinavian peninsula which is Sweden, Norway and parts of Finland. Sometimes people use Scandinavia as a synonym for the Nordic countries as well but I think the actual definitions are different.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Wake me up when it's all over, When I'm wiser and I'm older, All this time I was finding myself and I didn't know I was lost.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Typically Scandinavia refers only to Denmark, Sweden and Norway. Then there are the Nordic countries which are Scandinavia + Finland and Iceland (plus territories.) Then there is the Scandinavian peninsula which is Sweden, Norway and parts of Finland. Sometimes people use Scandinavia as a synonym for the Nordic countries as well but I think the actual definitions are different.


And then there is also "Fennoscandia" which refers to this region:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

A Norwegian Prison


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

a field in sweden. stupid cow got in the way, i mean i am there trying to take a picture of some grass and the ****ing cow just wonders into the shot.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

King Augustus of Denmark


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Nunuc said:


>


That is amazing


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> King Augustus of Denmark












The Prime Minister of Sweden, Fina Tuttar.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Norway!


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

******** in Norway:


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

moloko said:


> Ah Scandinavia... Europe's penis. :lol
> 
> (no finland?)


I can't believe I've never saw it until now.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I like Finland. It's appropriately the balls of Europe.

Finland rocks!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

We used to call Denmark The Kingdom of Dairy!:b




Early 80's "Best Butter in The World!"




I'm shocked non of u posted this!!









King of Sweden! (he visits us ALOT!!! always ask for moeny! he already 
got US$25M!:b



























========
BTW, do they still produce Adult Movies?:b:b:b


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have yet to see the Swedish version of this movie:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Well... I guess this is the most famous Swede atm


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

There are some pretty amazing classic movie actors/tresses from Sweden: Ingrid Bergman, Viveca Lindfors, Garbo, Bibi Andersson and of course Max Von Sydow as the elderly priest in "The Exorcist" and his role as Jesus. Kierkegaard, one of the greatest existentialist writers, was a Dane.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

blc1 said:


> There are some pretty amazing classic movie actors/tresses from Sweden: Ingrid Bergman, Viveca Lindfors, Garbo, Bibi Andersson and of course Max Von Sydow as the elderly priest in "The Exorcist" and his role as Jesus. Kierkegaard, one of the greatest existentialist writers, was a Dane.


I watched one swedish moive two years ago...... I was  they shouldn't go too far!


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> I watched one swedish moive two years ago...... I was  they shouldn't go too far!


Really? I haven't noticed an excess of explicit content. Although, in the sixties the Swedes came out with "I am Curious(yellow)", which was one of the most provocative avant-garde movies of its time.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> I like Finland. It's appropriately the balls of Europe.
> 
> Finland rocks!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Well... I guess this is the most famous Swede atm


I think this guy also counts


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


>


:lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


>


 :teeth ...still wanna go.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


>


 :lol

Love it!


----------



## Tinky Winky (Jan 12, 2014)

Dansker reportere ind.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


>


Finnish, language of the elves.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Amphoteric said:


>


Lol. Very true. I haven't even seen northern lights yet.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

arnie said:


> Norway!


Lol,is this supposed to be "the best of Norway" or something? 
Odd one out is Greven. What the hell is he doing there?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have started researching various Scandinavian tours. I won't do it this year, but maybe next year if I'm lucky. Problem is...what to do with just 2 weeks time? If I do a tour, it will all be determined for me, but I don't want to miss out on anything. If I just rely on myself, there's a good chance I'll wind up staying in my hotel the entire time and not do anything.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> I have started researching various Scandinavian tours. I won't do it this year, but maybe next year if I'm lucky. Problem is...what to do with just 2 weeks time? If I do a tour, it will all be determined for me, but I don't want to miss out on anything. If I just rely on myself, there's a good chance I'll wind up staying in my hotel the entire time and not do anything.


Would you be more interested in seeing nature or cities?

If nature, I'd head up to Lapland for the ultimate experience (pic1, pic2, pic3)
Real wilderness, barely any people, only reindeers (and mosquitos in the summer) to bother you.

City touring would be relatively easy. The railroads are pretty reliable and in good condition throughout Scandinavia (and Finland), but the train tickets can be quite expensive. If you want to stay in one city only a day or two, you could look into getting an Eurail pass.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

There was a bit about "The Bridge" - the Danish/Swedish tv crime drama - on the latest Weekly Wipe with Charlie Brooker.
Always fun to see 'our' stuff mentioned abroad (even though I haven't watched it on Danish telly)

The bit starts at 5m29s in:






Link to youtube with timestamp:


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Milco said:


> There was a bit about "The Bridge" - the Danish/Swedish tv crime drama - on the latest Weekly Wipe with Charlie Brooker.
> *Always fun to see 'our' stuff mentioned abroad* (even though I haven't watched it on Danish telly)
> ]


I share the same feelings. 
It's a joke here that whenever Finland is mentioned abroad, we all want to gather together to a market square and celebrate the fact that our existence has been recognized 

And on that note...
WOO ANGRY BIRDS!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


>


But every other word/sentence is ridiculously long.

For example:

English: cat

Swedish: katt

Finnish: kaalaatöötuilainenmääki (ps. not the real Finnish word for cat)


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

probably offline said:


> But every other word/sentence is ridiculously long.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


I hadn't thought of that, but it reminded me of this video of counting in Finnish and how long some of the numbers get.
So "seventy-eight" in English becomes "seitsemänkymmentäkahdeksan".


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
exactly!


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)

probably offline said:


> But every other word/sentence is ridiculously long.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Milco said:


> There was a bit about "The Bridge" - the Danish/Swedish tv crime drama - on the latest Weekly Wipe with Charlie Brooker.
> Always fun to see 'our' stuff mentioned abroad (even though I haven't watched it on Danish telly)
> 
> The bit starts at 5m29s in:
> ...


'Even though I need subtitles to understand them, they wouldn't need subtitles to understand me because to them I'm foreign which they are too.' :lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> But every other word/sentence is ridiculously long.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...





Milco said:


> I hadn't thought of that, but it reminded me of this video of counting in Finnish and how long some of the numbers get.
> So "seventy-eight" in English becomes "seitsemänkymmentäkahdeksan".





sophia44 said:


>


Kuljeskellessammekohan kuudettasadattakolmannettakymmenettäseitsemättä katua...
(I wonder if it was) Whilst we we were wandering around the 637th street...

Here's a fun link:
Lose your faith in ever learning Finnish
:teeth

Basically, Finnish condenses a lot of different words into one long word!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ I started learning Finnish when I was 13. I didn't continue with it for long. :lol

to be fair though, that was more because I was self teaching with few resources and didn't get far enough in to get really confused. I don't think I learnt any grammar either, just started memorising words :')


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

The street name signs downtown where I live are in Finnish. We have the largest Finnish American population in the USA. Today the city is having Heikinpaiva celebration. I was told that Heikinpaiva isn't a real Finnish word. So I don't know who came up with this. It also is known as the mid winter festival. They sell Finnish food, jewerly, have a wife carrying contest, parade, and suppose to have a Polar Bear dive where they cut a hole in the ice in the Portage shipping canal and jump in. It is -1 F right now with a windchill of -30 no thank you. Going out this morning to snow blow the driveway was enough for me.

http://pasty.com/heikki/sched.html


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

copper said:


> The street name signs downtown where I live are in Finnish. We have the largest Finnish American population in the USA. Today the city is having Heikinpaiva celebration. I was told that Heikinpaiva isn't a real Finnish word. So I don't know who came up with this. It also is known as the mid winter festival. They sell Finnish food, jewerly, have a wife carrying contest, parade, and suppose to have a Polar Bear dive where they cut a hole in the ice in the Portage shipping canal and jump in. It is -1 F right now with a windchill of -30 no thank you. Going out this morning to snow blow the driveway was enough for me.
> 
> http://pasty.com/heikki/sched.html


Heikinpäivä literally means "The day of Heikki"
I had never heard of this, so I inspected your link for further information; they seem to explain the tradition here.

I have of course heard about Lalli and him killing the bishop, but didn't know about any related celebrations.

"_The folklore traditions have diminished in Finland much more than among the Finnish-speaking people in the Copper Country_"
This would explain it.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/27/scandinavian-miracle-brutal-truth-denmark-norway-sweden

"Dark lands: the grim truth behind the 'Scandinavian miracle'"

"Finland ranks third in global gun ownership behind only America and Yemen; has the highest murder rate in western Europe, double that of the UK; and by far the highest suicide rate in the Nordic countries."

Nice way to warp stats and use outdated info :blank


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Amphoteric said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/27/scandinavian-miracle-brutal-truth-denmark-norway-sweden
> 
> "Dark lands: the grim truth behind the 'Scandinavian miracle'"
> 
> ...


I work for Community Mental Health and I was always told that the Finns have are predisposed for Bipolar disorder. Most of the Bipolars that we serve are Finns.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

copper said:


> I work for Community Mental Health and I was always told that the Finns have are predisposed for Bipolar disorder. Most of the Bipolars that we serve are Finns.


Actually the suicide rate was the most accurate statement in the quote.

I was referring to the "_Finland ranks third in global gun ownership behind only America and Yemen; has the highest murder rate in western Europe, double that of the UK_" which insinuates that the number of guns and homicides here are directly linked - which they are not.

Most of the firearm licenses are given to hunters, and it's basically quite difficult for a "commoner" to get a license. Guns are only used in about 14% of homicides, so you are more likely to get stabbed than shot.

The sources and statements the writer used in the article are outdated (2006, 2007) and wrong (in the case of Finland being the 3rd in gun ownership).

Better sources:
Number of guns per capita by country (2007)
List of countries by intentional homicide rate (2012)


----------

